# putting together a H/C package for my 05, your thoughts needed...



## OMENOUS (Aug 19, 2008)

okay i have a TR224 114 cam(224/224 .561/.561 114) thats been buggin me to be installed in something and was thinking about the L92 intake and heads to go with it. I don't care about making "CRAZY" power, just something that'll up me from stock without much dough or a fuss. I have a set of JBA's, a Volant CAI, X-pipe into magnaflows with a 91 Diablo Predator tune. Is it worth my time? i know thats a good cam on LS1 cars but no idea on these LS2s and i hear good things about the L92s. ive done this in a weekend in my garage on other cars and i would only be out the money on the manifold and heads.. should i just quit worrying and do it or think about it more... im runnin out of time with my wifes acceptance factor sooo.....
Whatcha think???


----------

